
25% Of Jobs Are Offshoreable - baran
http://www.businessinsider.com/princeton-research-finds-that-25-of-jobs-are-offshoreable-2009-10
======
dasil003
The very notion of "offshoreable" is nonsense. Many companies could move the
entirety of their operations overseas. Likewise, many jobs that actually are
offshored end up creating a huge mess that requires more domestic workers to
clean up.

In short, whether a job is offshoreable depends not so much on the job itself,
but on management, the available talent, culture, and a whole slew of so many
other dynamic factors that any kind of study pinning the notion down to a few
indicators is destined to be meaningless.

We'd learn a lot more by studying specific factors that lead to
offshoreability rather than just assuming a bunch of them and trying to draw
big numeric conclusions.

